# Mitutoyo bezel removal



## bill stupak (Mar 1, 2019)

I need to replace the crystal on this Mitu indicator. It's a model 1411 and has a metal bezel.  I can't figure out how to remove the bezel, most of what I have read is it just pops off with a screwdriver, I've tried to do it lightly (I don't want to wreck anything) and it doesn't seem to want to come off. Any suggestions? Stu


----------



## bill stupak (Mar 2, 2019)

I got it sorted.  Stu






						Mitutoyo bezel removal
					

I need to replace the crystal on this Mitu indicator. It's a model 1411 and has a metal bezel. I can't figure out how to remove the bezel, most of what I have read is it just pops off with a screwdriver, I've tried to do it lightly (I don't want to wreck anything) and it doesn't seem to want to...



					bbs.homeshopmachinist.net


----------

